# Money Transfer



## sthompsonuk (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi

Can anybody recommend a good money transfer agent and roughly how much they charge?

Stu


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

sthompsonuk said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anybody recommend a good money transfer agent and roughly how much they charge?
> 
> Stu


Currency Fair. Good rates (0.5 below headline) and a €3 charge for each transaction, regardless of amount.

https://www.currencyfair.com


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I always use TransferWise. I've transferred around £30k with them over the space of a year and never had any problems at all.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Yet another one is FC Exchange, no fees with them. They are a UK company and operate out of London.
They also have a local office in Paphos but I always use the London office for my transactions.


----------



## steveandmel (Jun 26, 2013)

Transferwise for me, sometimes transfer is same day. Never been longer than next day


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Transfer wise for me as well always done in a day , except weekends


----------

